# Skipped a meal?



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Normally my dog excitedly eats his meal within five minutes of me putting it down. I make him do some tricks and such while it's in the bowl before he eats it. Yesterday morning, he went through the tricks but did not eat the food. I pulled it up after 20 minutes.

Last night and this morning, Snyder ate the same as he always does.

He's been eliminating as usual, so I don't think there's a problem with blockage or anything. He's also just as energetic as always. 

He's been on the same food (Diamond Naturals Chicken & Rice) for eight months. He seems to be doing well on it. No scratching, loose stools or dropping/gaining pounds. Good, soft coat.

He'll be two years old this summer.

Any reason for concern/vet visit/food change?


----------



## kenRC51 (Mar 7, 2008)

My english bulldog use to do this when she was around that age. I kind of ignored it because it didnt last more then 1 day. When she dosent eat the food I put down I just take it away untill the next time I feed her. 

If this happen often or more then 1 day in a row I would suggest that you take your dog to the vet and get him/her checked up, there might be somethign else going on.


----------



## cjac&mac (Feb 12, 2007)

There is nothing wrong with skipping a meal. Remember, dogs can go eight days without eating (there has been records of longer). Technically we can too. The difference is that at the end of eight days for us, we would be lethargic and almost dead, whereas a dog would still conserve enough energy to kill a rabbit that hopped in front of him.

If the dog starts off on the wrong foot in the morning(not being walked before eating, and getting affection immediately in the morning) than he is unbalanced, thus resulting in walking away from the food. Also dogs will challenge from the moment they're born till the day they die, sometimes that's all it is.


----------



## Nikki_Nue (Nov 18, 2008)

Ludo used to do this. The vet said it was no big deal. Just like some meals we don't feel like eating, sometimes they don't either. The only time to be worried is if your dog becomes lethargic, has a drastic change in behavior, elimination or stops drinking water as well. Also if your dog refuses to eat 3 or more meals, consult a vet. 

The problem comes in when the dog stops eating, his energry levels drop which makes him want to eat less because he is not exerting himself as much. Ludo used to get stuck in these ruts and the vet recommended rubbing a teaspoon of honey on his gums. Jacks up the blood sugar and energry which will make him hungry which will make him eat. Plus, he loved honey! Worked everytime. 

Now that Ludo is eating home cooked meals, we never seem to have issue with him not eating enough


----------



## GeorgeGlass (Jun 5, 2008)

Thank you everybody. He hasn't skipped one since, nor did it seem to slow him down. He's as active as ever.

Just an overreacting owner


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

One of mine self regulates on his meals. When he eats I let him have as much as he wants. When he doesn't want to eat it's not unusual for him to go 2 or 3 days without eating anything. I hate it when he does it but he knows what he needs and wants. He's big and healthy and has yet to keel over from starvation. 

Jihad
and the pound puppy crew.


----------

